# Artistically Photographed Condiments



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42825


I do believe my body temp dropped a few degrees, as I gazed upon that refreshing display. Add water, a bit of sugar and ice and we have lemonade!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43755


Mrs Eagle and our youngest Grandson are baking Boston Cream pies this afternoon! Looks like Papa is going to get lucky.......gastronomically speaking(!)...this evening! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle and our youngest Grandson are baking Boston Cream pies this afternoon! Looks like Papa is going to get lucky.......gastronomically speaking(!)...this evening! LOL.


Big fan of the BCP. When I lived in Boston, I had what is advertised as the original one:

https://theculturetrip.com/north-am...ker-house-home-of-the-first-boston-cream-pie/
The Parker House one is very good, but not significantly better or different than any very good BCP. Still, always fun to have the "original" of something and, in this case, at a historic hotel.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

We had Pasta Alfredo at Alfredo's in Rome. My wife thought the kind I made at home was better.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> We had Pasta Alfredo at Alfredo's in Rome. My wife thought the kind I made at home was better.


We were disappointed in the pizza from Mystic Pizza (the pizza place from the movie).


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43945


Your picture above is a real treat. Thank you for sharing it. It reminds me of the time, oh-so-many years ago, that I built an arrangement of raised garden beds in our backyard using old railroad ties and compost procured from a place that raised mushrooms on a commercial scale. The beds weren't framed by cast pavers and stone, but rather by paths of grass running between them. I certainly cannot claim they were any where near as picturesque as those pictured above, but they provided me with many hours of much needed quit time and extended periods of contemplation/reflection! I wish I had taken pictures...or perhaps my wish would be that I could simply find them? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43993


A good day of fishing, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45105


I can't say I would want it to taste all that green and leafy, but I sure wish my refrigerator looked that orderly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mmmm, squash blossoms!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Mmmm, squash blossoms!
> 
> View attachment 45339


.....and again I find myself the student and you, my friend, the instructor. Living the Hillbilly lifestyle, I was not even aware squash blossoms were edible, but they are...stuffed, deep fried mixed in salads, etc. Thank you for this new found knowledge!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> .....and again I find myself the student and you, my friend, the instructor. Living the Hillbilly lifestyle, I was not even aware squash blossoms were edible, but they are...stuffed, deep fried mixed in salads, etc. Thank you for this new found knowledge!


Taking it even further, being a kid raised in a mid-sized town nowhere near any meaningful farms, I didn't even know what a squash blossom was until my girlfriend brought some home from the farmers market after we moved in together.

Me: "Where'd ya get the 'Star Trek' vegetables?
GF: "You're an idiot."

Kidding aside, I didn't know about them before her, but now we have them pretty much whenever they are in season.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There's a couple of varieties that have been bred specifically for giant blossoms. I plant them every year and it's about time I got some in the ground. So much better than the squashes themselves!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> Taking it even further, being a kid raised in a mid-sized town nowhere near any meaningful farms, I didn't even know what a squash blossom was until my girlfriend brought some home from the farmers market after we moved in together.
> 
> Me: "Where'd ya get the 'Star Trek' vegetables?
> GF: "You're an idiot."
> ...


Jeez Louise! Your Girlfriend and my wife have got to be related in some way! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45471


Reminds me of those Chihuly sculptures we placed in several of the new Federal Buildings in the GSA's Region 5.....beautiful for sure, but very, very strange!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Reminds me of those Chihuly sculptures we placed in several of the new Federal Buildings in the GSA's Region 5.....beautiful for sure, but very, very strange!


Well, he's from Tacoma, Washington. What do you expect?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46080


We picked those berries from vines growing in the woodlot behind our nest in Hoosierville. These days we enjoy lemons and limes picked from trees in our neighbors yard.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46266


Chilled and straight from the fridge on a hot summer afternoon. Seductively refreshing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what you make with fresh peaches and basil but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My backyard is bountiful.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46878
> 
> 
> View attachment 46879


You had me at strawberries


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

More berries.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> More berries.
> 
> View attachment 46916


Blueberries and yogurt...a healthful and winning combination, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46952
> View attachment 46951


I have never before seen purple peppers, but that is indeed a unique and beautiful picture. A basket of those would make for some visually interesting chili stock...colorful!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I have never before seen purple peppers, but that is indeed a unique and beautiful picture. A basket of those would make for some visually interesting chili stock...colorful!


Really? They're in all the seed catalogs. The trouble is that once you cook them the purple disappears.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47006


Alas, the summer heat here in Florida is not conducive to the successful cultivation of pomegranates. Guess we'll have to content ourselves with limes and lemons. Although the limes never get bigger than golf ball and they are just about as hard as those balls!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, the summer heat here in Florida is not conducive to the successful cultivation of pomegranates. Guess we'll have to content ourselves with limes and lemons. Although the limes never get bigger than golf ball and they are just about as hard as those balls!


Those tiny, 'Key' limes are the best! I used to have a tree in the front yard when I lived in SoCal. Of course, out on the Left Coast we called them 'Mexican' limes. Most people pick them when they are still green. This is an error. Wait for them to turn yellow. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Those tiny, 'Key' limes are the best! I used to have a tree in the front yard when I lived in SoCal. Of course, out on the Left Coast we called them 'Mexican' limes. Most people pick them when they are still green. This is an error. Wait for them to turn yellow. Yum.


...and once again I learn from the master. Thank you for the insight, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47356
> 
> 
> View attachment 47357


You have crossed the line and are now officially in the realm of Food Art! Nicely done, Sir.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47480


A do it yourself wine kit, perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Berries and dark chocolate . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47587
> 
> 
> Berries and dark chocolate . . .


Heart healthy, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47845


What I assume is pepper looks disturbingly like ants on that Avocado on the veggie tray.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> What I assume is pepper looks disturbingly like ants on that Avocado on the veggie tray.


Poppy seeds?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've frozen three gallons so far . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48276


A couple of those dried peppers in the spaghetti sauce should add a bit of punch and a hint of mystery to the family dinner on Sunday evening.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48295


Ahhh, the summer harvest that seems never ending! Potentially good eating and oh-so-healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48862


For some reason the photo above has me remembering days gone by when we would walk out through the garden picking ripe tomatoes from the vine with our left hand and a salt shaker in our right hand, seasoning and eating them as we walked. You would be surprised at just how much woo can be pitched in those situations. Mrs Eagle gave me the look when I jokingly pointed out that she was not the only tomato in the garden. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49443


Trappings of the good life? Those mesh bags have so much more character/class/appeal than do the clear plastic bags they have us tear off of big rolls placed throughout the produce and meat departments of today's grocery stores, to containerize our selections. Clearly, "God is in the details"...or so says Ludwig Mies van der Rohe!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50202


So much to consider.......and it's all good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> So much to consider.......and it's all good!


And there's a store here on the East side of the Willamette that looks just like that! Should anyone either be in or get to the area check out Providore. You'll be glad you did. And no, regrettably, I don't have any financial connection with them--other than the considerable amount I've spent there.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50666


A potentially tasty color pallet, for sure. Our enjoyment of good foods is not limited to just our sense of taste, but rather includes our sight, smell, taste and touch....and perhaps even sound! Your post is making me hungry.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> A potentially tasty color pallet, for sure. Our enjoyment of good foods is not limited to just our sense of taste, but rather includes our sight, smell, taste and touch....and perhaps even sound! Your post is making me hungry.


Well, that is the whole idea.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51007


I'm not sure if it is politically correct to say so, but as a kid, we used to call that Indian corn and use it for fall/harvest season decorations. Good memories!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, the Ojibway professor on my thesis committee referred to himself as American Indian, but that was twenty years ago (gawd, I'm getting old!) so I'm not sure what the generally accepted phrase is now. Indigenous?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51447


A farmer's market in Water World!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Christmas is coming.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bishop Odo (Sep 21, 2019)

Aperitif...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bishop Odo said:


> Aperitif...
> View attachment 52080


Jeez Louise, on a number of occasions I've stayed in guest quarters that included a chocolate mint on my pillow, but never a fifth of 10 year old Whistle Pig Straight Rye. Homewood Suites must be some premium digs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53111


Red artichokes? I've learned something new today...thank you for that!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Red artichokes? I've learned something new today...thank you for that!


They're the Roman variety, famous for _Carciofi alla Giudia_(deep fried). Wonderful!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53722


Assuming the stuff in that white bowl is cut up cantaloupe, there sits the makings of a fine fruit salad? It's all healthy, very healthy!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54246


A cardboard box filled with a Do it Yourself Good Health kit! Enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54889


Those suspended pot racks have always appealed to the wufe and I and we bought one for the kitchen in our Hoosierville home.However, we learned the hard way that they take a whole lot more headroom that the sales personnel in those kitchen stores say they do! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Those suspended pot racks have always appealed to the wufe and I and we bought one for the kitchen in our Hoosierville home.However, we learned the hard way that they take a whole lot more headroom that the sales personnel in those kitchen stores say they do! LOL.


I have long felt they were far more useful in a professional kitchen with 10' ceilings. I have pretty high ceilings but absolutely NO desire to spend time polishing copper! Things that don't go in the dishwasher rarely get used, except for cast iron, of course.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55306


Not sure what all I'm looking at, but it sure looks healthy!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Not sure what all I'm looking at, but it sure looks healthy!


A collection of fruit in a S. American market.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## penguinstyle (Mar 16, 2021)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55899


 Oh I really like this photograph, thats totally what I expected when reading the title of the thread! I really love photography myself, it's a great hobby of mine, but as we are still in a lockdown over here in Austria and as I prefer taking photos of outdoor adventures, my motivation got stuck during the last months... Your pictures now made me think of a few new ways to follow my hobby indoors 🤔😮


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55900


Hueistically stratified layers of fruit? Interesting, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55945


A citris smorgasbord, no less...or perhaps the makings of a very large fruit smoothie?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58348


That basket appears to be a good listener...it looks to be all ears! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65149


Agricultural artistry!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73791


Artfully plated fruit, for sure, but what are those speckled white balls we are looking at?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Artfully plated fruit, for sure, but what are those speckled white balls we are looking at?


Peeled dragon fruit, if I'm not mistaken. I've never had one but I hear they are a bit bland. Pretty, though.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

